# 30 October 2011



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had 9 1/2" on the tool box on my truck. 5" in the driveway.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

nice, I take it you lost power? Thats why I see a generator?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Forgive me for asking, but why's the plow truck covered in snow in the driveway and not out making money?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wizardsr, you took the words out of my mouth! Plow that $h!t up before it all melts! payup

Bossman


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

wish we had some of that here


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup, power was out, came back at 2:45 this afternoon. I just take care of my driveway/road.....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

wng-2;1334340 said:


> Yup, power was out, came back at 2:45 this afternoon. I just take care of my driveway/road.....


Nice pictures. We also last power in Mercer for a little over an hour. A lot of the state lost power.


----------

